# TV documentary - Fat & Proud -24th & 25th June



## James (Jun 5, 2008)

*




Fat and Proud*

*Sky 1 Wed 24th June 10pm & Sky Real Lives - Wednesday 25 June, 10pm*


> Meet the larger-than-life women who are fat, proud and have absolutely no intention of hiding it. Bubbly blonde Mandy George is a size 20 and has made a career out of taking off her clothes as a roly-poly kissogram. And she's not alone when it comes to embracing and celebrating her size. Tired of the humiliating experience of exercising next to skinny girls, size 26 Susan Beaumont has started the 'bigger fun dance sessions', a dance class that's strictly for larger ladies.
> In this honest documentary, commissioned exclusively by Sky Real Lives, ladies like Mandy and Susan reveal how they've made the most of their curves and how size discrimination has not stopped them from achieving their dreams and ambitions.


 
Showing in the UK. Hopefully someone will video this and get it up on the web when it comes out?

n.b. This documentary will probably feature Sasha (looking hot on the dancefloor of BGP and at a model shoot) as well as me... (looking drunk and chatting breeze about loving fat girls)

EDIT [oops - I got the showing times wrong... here's the actual list...]


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 6, 2008)

James said:


> Showing in the UK. *Hopefully someone will video this and get it up on the web when it comes out?*



Yes, Please!? Someone?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 6, 2008)

Ohh goody, here comes James drunken interview from BGP. It's a must see people!


----------



## James (Jun 6, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohh goody, here comes James drunken interview from BGP. It's a must see people!


 
uhm yeah...

uh oh... :blink:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 6, 2008)

hee hee, excellent  

that bigger fun dance sessions sounds good too, I only ever got to dance with skinnys treading the boards


----------



## Velvet (Jun 6, 2008)

Bravo!!!
I wanna see.





James said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 7, 2008)

James said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! I also hope somebody posts video of the show on the web!



BigCutieSasha said:


> Ohh goody, here comes James drunken interview from BGP. It's a must see people!


Especially this part...


----------



## James (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok y'all... here's the preview clip. It features Sasha dancing for about 5 seconds... 

http://style.sky.com/Sky_Real_Lives/Sky_Real_Lives_TV/Fat_And_Proud_Preview/816/1/


----------



## Ben from England (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll do my best to catch this, see how lucid you really were. 

And from the file marked unbelievable coincidences, my mate was working in the post house where they were editing (or dubbing, can't remember) this. He gave me a call when he heard the name of the club.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2008)

James said:


> Ok y'all... here's the preview clip. It features Sasha dancing for about 5 seconds...
> 
> http://style.sky.com/Sky_Real_Lives/Sky_Real_Lives_TV/Fat_And_Proud_Preview/816/1/






That video would work for me...only kept getting an advert.... but I have seen Sasha on tv in my living room


----------



## Emma (Jun 21, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That video would work for me...only kept getting an advert.... but I have seen Sasha on tv in my living room



You're on the advert, I saw you and mike walk behind the dancing people.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 21, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> You're on the advert, I saw you and mike walk behind the dancing people.



Really??! LOL we tried our hardest to avoid the camera, lol


----------



## Emma (Jun 22, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Really??! LOL we tried our hardest to avoid the camera, lol



Yeah deffo, I just watched again to check. It's on the bit where the blonde woman is talking to the two half naked guys. I saw you both walking up then past.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 22, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah deffo, I just watched again to check. It's on the bit where the blonde woman is talking to the two half naked guys. I saw you both walking up then past.




Yeah I was finally able to view it. god I look so fat!!!!!

I think it is funny how unexcited we both look to be there, lol.


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2008)

did anyone catch this? I haven't had a chance to see it yet.

I'm working on (long-winded) way of obtaining a file to put online... can't promise anything but hopefully I'll be able to get a link up on here sometime soon?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 26, 2008)

Ohhhh I wanna see I wanna see!!!!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Donni and I watched the show last night. It was pretty good, though the BGP segment was pretty short. James, you actually came across as pretty coherant lol! I've not seen it posted anywhere online yet though


----------



## Red (Jun 26, 2008)

*subscribing* 

Fingers crossed someone will be able to find soon, it would be great to see.


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2008)

It can be bought and downloaded through the finickety "sky player". Once I've done that I'll try and use a screenrecorder program to make an avi file I can put somewhere online...

If anyone wants to obtain it the 'legal' way (UK and Ireland only) go here...its under the first link on the top left

https://skyplayer.sky.com/vod/content/SKYCULTURE/content/promoPage.do


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah... don't wanna pay. All I got was an advert for Pugeot on the other page, too. Too bad, I'd love to see it. Want to see your drunk interview, too, James.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh that's a bit screwy ayn't it? You have to live on the Isles to register for this thing? No puddin' for us rebel curs is it? <giggle>

Good luck with the conversion James, hell I'd pay them the quid for it if they'd let me!


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Elfcat said:


> Oh that's a bit screwy ayn't it? You have to live on the Isles to register for this thing? No puddin' for us rebel curs is it? <giggle>
> 
> Good luck with the conversion James, hell I'd pay them the quid for it if they'd let me!



It is very screwy 

Hope you manage to put it up here, James.


----------



## James (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm struggling to make my rubbish PC deal with doing the video conversion but I finally managed to get the first segment of the show done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvwpOxWSdys

more to follow...


----------



## James (Jun 27, 2008)

2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e_6Hi9x1NM
3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7zOu-DtZ-g


----------



## James (Jun 28, 2008)

Part 4:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcarcO1xAbA
Part 5:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhZRy_AigDc
Part 6:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz2rEt37iKU
Part 7:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ii06MVNVVI

Sorry about the slightly janky audio at the end... it was a bit of a struggle to keep it all synched...


----------



## jakub (Jun 29, 2008)

Is any chance for P2P divx  ?

Good trackers are: http://www.mininova.org/ or http://thepiratebay.org/ I can help you from technical side if you want (with conversion also, I recommend h264 video format)


----------



## James (Jun 29, 2008)

I no longer have the source file as the DRM expired on it. I have the 7 sections of the show on .wmv and .avi formats if you'd like those?


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 29, 2008)

YAY! Thank you for posting James.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks James, I'll take a look!


----------



## bexy (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks james! i love it!! 

i dont have sky one so very much appreciated!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 29, 2008)

James,

MANY thanks for putting these videos up on youtube, I'm watching them now. By the way, I've given drunker interviews, so HA!!

But it still turned out great!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 30, 2008)

James, many thanks for posting the show on YouTube. I just finished watching it and thought it was wonderful.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm totally gonna watch this... Thank you James for posting it onto YouTube!


----------



## runningman (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting this up. Just watched the first part. The last BGP I attended was in early April. It was in the Cape too. Nice interview.


----------



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

What did you think of the program?

I've seen worse documentaries on the bbw community. Although I cant help but think that Jo Morely should have actually got an appointment with the human rights commission. There was no way they'd let a film crew in without fore-warning... That was the only bit that came across as being poorly thought out.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 2, 2008)

James said:


> What did you think of the program?
> 
> I've seen worse documentaries on the bbw community. Although I cant help but think that Jo Morely should have actually got an appointment with the human rights commission. There was no way they'd let a film crew in without fore-warning... That was the only bit that came across as being poorly thought out.



She should have got an interview, I completely agree. It made her look bad and unprofessional. It was wrong of them to put someone in that light when she's clearly in the beginning of her career as a lobbyist.

Other than that, I don't know, James. I thought there was something a little sad about it, like unhappy or shabby. Not the BGP section, that was wonderful. And you came across very articulately. But the rest of it. I can't pinpoint it. What did you think?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 2, 2008)

James said:


> What did you think of the program?
> 
> I've seen worse documentaries on the bbw community. Although I cant help but think that Jo Morely should have actually got an appointment with the human rights commission. There was no way they'd let a film crew in without fore-warning... That was the only bit that came across as being poorly thought out.



Overall I think it was a good documentary James. Adding to what you said Bafta, I think the production was a little rough around the edges (there was the occasional microphone clunking sound for one thing...) And certainly, they shouldn't have shown up cold turkey to the human rights commission, that clearly could have been handled better.

But again, I think it was a good showing... BTW, you looked great James. I could see a little glaze in your eyes, but not too drunk looking...  I think this documentary is another good step in the right direction, getting the word out about fat acceptance and all. Personally I would've liked to have seen more about FAs in this documentary, I think that's an area that hasn't been explored as well as it could be. I would have liked to have heard more from you, but I know from having done the Miami Ink show that a lot often gets cut for production reasons or whatever.


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah you came across as very articulate, shocking since I remember how tipsy you were


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Overall I think it was a good documentary James. Adding to what you said Bafta, I think the production was a little rough around the edges (there was the occasional microphone clunking sound for one thing...) And certainly, they shouldn't have shown up cold turkey to the human rights commission, that clearly could have been handled better.
> 
> But again, I think it was a good showing... BTW, you looked great James. I could see a little glaze in your eyes, but not too drunk looking...  I think this documentary is another good step in the right direction, getting the word out about fat acceptance and all. Personally I would've liked to have seen more about FAs in this documentary, I think that's an area that hasn't been explored as well as it could be. I would have liked to have heard more from you, but I know from having done the Miami Ink show that a lot often gets cut for production reasons or whatever.



THAT'S IT!!!!!! You hit it on the head! They should have had some more about FAs. Rather than show those ridiculous programs about feeders - who always come out looking like complete weirdoes - they should show that FAs are normal people. The 'sadness' I described in the program was because of the way those women were made to look alone, or even disabled, Heaven Forbid! The strip-o-gram's husband said he "loved her as a person". He should have said "I LOVE her body!"... That was the point: that a woman can be proud in her skin, not that she's a nice person. The women in the dance group were all shown as lonely and alienated. Where were their husbands? 

James, you are a marvelous advocate for this stuff. You are good-looking, well-spoken and articulate. If women see that there are men like you in the world, they'll feel better about the way they look. It's not that a woman needs a man, but it's validating if you can say, not "I accept myself", but rather, "I am beautiful and there are men out there who find me beautiful too".

It's not shallow: we look at ourselves in the mirror everyday. We constantly criticise ourselves. People can say we're intelligent and kind, but when someone praises the way you look it's a different type of feeling, a different type of validation, not superficial, but an important step towards self-acceptance.


----------



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Overall I think it was a good documentary James. Adding to what you said Bafta, I think the production was a little rough around the edges (there was the occasional microphone clunking sound for one thing...) And certainly, they shouldn't have shown up cold turkey to the human rights commission, that clearly could have been handled better.


 
Ha! Well I should take the blame for the microphone clunking. With my limited PC, and lack of knowledge about how to circumnavigate DRM on the original file, I had to use a program to record the video on my screen whilst simultaneously using the microphone on my web-cam to record the sound from my speakers. The first time I recorded the program, I forgot about the mic and if I'd uploaded that version to youtube, you would have heard a conversation with my mate who had wandered into the room and had started to talk about the fact we'd run out of milk to make tea..... (*emergency* situation)... On the second attempt, I tried to stay as quiet as possible all the way through but still managed to 'clunk' the microphone a few times by accident... 



Red said:


> Yeah you came across as very articulate, shocking since I remember how tipsy you were


 
ta... it was a bit of a surprise wasn't it? 



Bafta1 said:


> The strip-o-gram's husband said he "loved her as a person". He should have said "I LOVE her body!"... That was the point: that a woman can be proud in her skin, not that she's a nice person. The women in the dance group were all shown as lonely and alienated. Where were their husbands?


 
Yeah I thought that too. He came across as a nice guy but wasnt exactly vocal about his appreciation of his wife's curves. Perhaps he was worried about how what he said would go down to an audience? Perhaps he genuinely thought his wife would be sexy at a size 6??? Either way, considering the topic of the show, his comments rang a little hollow



Bafta1 said:


> James, you are a marvelous advocate for this stuff. You are good-looking, well-spoken and articulate.


 
shush now... don't give me an ego 



Bafta1 said:


> It's not that a woman needs a man, but it's validating if you can say, not "I accept myself", but rather, "I am beautiful and there are men out there who find me beautiful too".
> 
> It's not shallow: we look at ourselves in the mirror everyday. We constantly criticise ourselves. People can say we're intelligent and kind, but when someone praises the way you look it's a different type of feeling, a different type of validation, not superficial, but an important step towards self-acceptance.


 
I think that there is alot of truth in this and its a reality that is woefully lacking (or worse) when it comes to its discussion in the fat acceptance movement. I have a LOT of opinions on this subject but I should probably save them for another thread...


----------

